# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Mindfulness and lucid dreaming

## VagalTone

This video has some important insights for the practice of mindfulness and lucid dreaming.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkzW3xgwpOo

Can we view lucid dreaming as simply an extension of a commitment to stay on purpose without distraction everytime and everywhere ?

Can we view mindfulness as the ability to not be hijacked by habitual patterns of thought and action ?

Can we view lucidity as the ability to regain one's locus of control in the dream state ?

----------


## madmagus

Thanks VagalTone.  His comments were quite on point.

----------


## Laslappas

After several attermpts at lucid dreaming using different tecniques, I decided to foucus my attention only on  the mindfulness meditation.
I started setting for 20 minutes a day each day for a week.
Furthermore I tryed to use this phrase during the day: "What are you doing here? what was you doing a minute ago?"
Gradually I ended up thinking about the present moment as a connection to my awareness, without having to ask the questions any more...
Last night I fell asleep and after a bit of time I realized I was in a strange situation, because I was in a hospital working as a nurse, that is not my occupation at this time...
So then I realized I was dreaming and started to fly around.
Everything happend in a way so natural that I was stunned by that.

----------


## Aven1895

Congratulations! What kind of meditation did you do? Mindfulness of breathing or something else? In the evening? Although I benefit a lot from meditation in my everyday life, there is only a weak connection to lucid dreaming in my case.

----------

